# Indoor plant



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay so its winter . Blunt . And I want to grow a little squash garden inside . And I found online you can grow things in a half of a 2liter cause it acts like a green house , is this a good idea or stupid . I plan on canning and dehydrating them .


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

What type of squash? 

Squash plants need room. If you are going to grow them inside get a nice big indoor planter like an Earthbox.


----------



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

Didnt think about the space it would need

:/ . Okay so what's a good plant to grow that doesn't require to much space ?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

rjdpj said:


> Okay so its winter . Blunt . And I want to grow a little squash garden inside . And I found online you can grow things in a half of a 2liter cause it acts like a green house , is this a good idea or stupid . I plan on canning and dehydrating them .


Stupid. Your word. 

If you are going to can/store them you might as well grow them outside at the apropriate time of the year.

Save the indoor space for growing things that don't store well. Spinach and lettuce for example.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd recommend carrots and spinach. You can eat the spinach as fresh greens and can the carrots. I have these neat carrot planters I intend to grow both in since I don't have a yard. Once we have had our last frost(normally I never need to wait) I'll get them started.I am going to start a new crop of carrots every month or so till it gets too hot for them.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow carrots is something I would never have thought of, never grown any root vegetables indoors (not in greenhouse) but I guess, why not?
Squash tend to take up a lot of room, I am sure you could keep them pruned and have mini squash but would it be worth it?
Greens tend to do very good inside, a lot of them don't need too much sun. A lot of people have houseplants, so why not grow something edible or medicinal (aloe vera).


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Another thing is that squash loves heat.

Not sure if room temp or less will cut the cheese.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Man, it really is all about cheese with you guys
I have grown squash in places that never get hot, around room temperature on a summer day and they did fine. It might depend on the variety but have seen zucchini and pumpkins do well.
They don't like cold but we are regularily harvesting squash well after the first light frost (or two), especially with a three sisters-esque setup.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Never tried squash but tomatoes, carrots, radishes, spinach and lettuce did well inside. Green peppers also. I used a south facing window and never had an issue with cold, this was in NE PA.

Tomatoes in 5 gallon pails. Everything else in those Styrofoam coolers that get left all over after an outside event. I was single so would start a few each week, enough for a few salads. I remember getting 2 or 3 tomatoes a week, out of two plants. About one a week with three green pepper plants. All the carrots and radishes you wanted and I could have used a lot more space for the spinach and lettuce.

I tried peas and beans but they never did well, maybe I was not a good enough bee for them. I could see having a few cucumbers vertically around the edges though but I never tried them. I think you could do squash if you have a large enough container and enough organic material in it. With the sun as low as it is this time of year just make sure other crops are in front to get enough light. Remember also you need to be able to get at the ones in front to water, check for bugs and harvest without pulling them out every time.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> or medicinal (aloe vera).


I do this. I have an aloe plant that is getting huge. The stalks(?) get broken, so I remove them, and freeze them. Frozen aloe is great for a minor burn. You got the soothing effect combined with the cooling effect. Plus, it seems it will keep a long time in the freezer. I have some small chunks that I froze in a little plastic sandwich bag many moons ago, and they still seem to work. I don't know if freezing hurts the effectivness of it, though. Doesn't seem to.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

CapnJack said:


> I do this. I have an aloe plant that is getting huge. The stalks(?) get broken, so I remove them, and freeze them. Frozen aloe is great for a minor burn. You got the soothing effect combined with the cooling effect. Plus, it seems it will keep a long time in the freezer. I have some small chunks that I froze in a little plastic sandwich bag many moons ago, and they still seem to work. I don't know if freezing hurts the effectivness of it, though. Doesn't seem to.


I have an ex that does this. The guy was rather vain and used the aloe nightly on his skin.


----------

